
3D Real-time Unigine Crypt demo (WebGL) - KwanEsq
http://crypt-webgl.unigine.com/
======
KwanEsq
This was submitted via the source I got it from (Mozilla Future Releases
blog), and directly to the demo page, a couple of days ago by AndrewDucker,
but unfortunately got little attention

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5251980>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5252075>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The problem, it seems, is that the titles were a little Editorialized. Which
can get it flagged, as doing this is against the HN guidelines.

But, from my experience[1], WebGL topics have a hard time getting tracktion on
Hacker News.

I'm glad this got traction this time. It really is an impressive demo.

[1]
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=web...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=webgl+by%3ADanielRibeiro&sortby=points+asc)

------
Groxx
Since I was having trouble understanding what the impressive part is here (low
polys, (apparently) static lighting, and bump mapping at smooth frame rates
have been WebGL tech demos for a while), so I found some more context:

Uningine's news entry: <http://unigine.com/news/2013/02/20/crypt-in-browser>

A video of the demo they're running:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azKNaRD221M>

Obviously they haven't implemented / turned off the bells and whistles. Which
conflicts a bit with the news entry, which says "with all visual effects".
Does anyone know how much they have implemented? I'm interested, but more
information seems hard to find.

~~~
bd
This WebGL demo is apparently a port of Unigine Crypt which is a mobile
version of Unigine Sanctuary (running on Tegra 2):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX25STzOdtM>

------
jrabone
I'm afraid it's glitchy, and there's something horrible happening on the
square panel above the door - looks like two flats superimposed, or
transparency moire, or some such.

Sorry, but I'm not especially impressed - this is on a high end desktop
machine custom built for gaming at 1920 x 1200(core i7, 12GB RAM, GTX670s
etc.) - there's no hardware reason for it not to be perfect. Running Chrome
24.0.1312.57 on Windows 7 64 bit.

It didn't run on my Nexus 7 (no WebGL found) but then I'm not running a beta
version of Chrome. Perhaps that would be the impressive bit.

EDIT: updated Chrome to 25.0.1364.97 m (the latest) and got the "Aw, Snap!"
dead tab on reloading. State of web development as expected. Perhaps THAT'S
why there aren't any AAA titles on WebGL...

------
mistercow
In Chrome, all I see is lighting effects occluded by solid black (unshaded)
shapes. This is similar to what I see in the BananaBread demo in Chrome.

Works fine in Firefox, but as is typical for WebGL demos in Firefox on my
machine, looks like about 10 fps.

~~~
edwintorok
I got a lot of these errors on the console for Chrome: .WebGLRenderingContext:
GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_ENUM : glCompressedTexImage2D: internal_format was
GL_COMPRESSED_RGBA_S3TC_DXT1_EXT

Turns out it requires S3TC compression which is not supported in Mesa drivers
by default (only decompression is). After installing libtxc_dxtn.so it worked
just fine in Chrome.

Also it doesn't work with Firefox 10.0.12, even if I enable WebGL. It does
work with latest nightly (Firefox 22.0a1) though.

~~~
mistercow
Aha! Installing the libtxc_dxtn_s2tc0 package fixed it, and it ran smoothly
(with a small periodic stutter). That fixed BananaBread too (well, it's still
buggy, but sometimes it works correctly). That package seriously needs to be a
default for Ubuntu, given how many WebGL pages I've seen it break.

~~~
edwintorok
Another solution is to: "export force_s3tc_enable=true" (or equivalent setting
in ~/.drirc) since only decompression is needed.

------
ctdonath
Bravo! Very nice smoothing on the angel statue closeup.

Framerate was a bit low but maybe that's just me (Mid 2010 MBP 15").

Keep at it!

------
zobzu
That is cool. and it works well. Even on my linux laptop. Also on Firefox. In
fact, it seems faster in Firefox than Chrome. Maybe because its been dev with
Firefox as test platform or something.. I wonder.

------
LAMike
Wow. Amazing demo, can't wait for WebGL animated movies that look this good!

------
iam
This has quite a way to go. I'm running Firefox 18 on my Radeon HD 6970 card
(high end gaming grade) and there's quite a bit of stuttering every few
seconds.

Maybe the javascript garbage collection?

------
Maro
Whenever I see demos like this, I wonder why we don't have full-blown WebGL
games out there? What are the limiting factors? Can somebody explain the
issues?

------
mtgx
So when is Unigine going to launch a cross-platform OpenGL ES 2.0/3.0
benchmark for Android and iOS? They seem to have it for everything else except
mobile.

------
itistoday2
Stuck at Loading... after successfully loading several Loading... screens.

Gotta say I've never been so impressed with the loading capabilities of a game
engine before.

FF 19.0 OS 10.8.2.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
They blatantly copied, ripped-off even, the Mozilla BananaBread loading page,
even copying the Mozilla bar.

Why?

~~~
ZoFreX
I'm only speculating, but perhaps they literally copied it - BananaBread is
under the BSD license.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Is the mozilla bar thing, though?

~~~
ZoFreX
Oh, I see what you mean now. Yeah, that seems odd.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Ah, it's under the MPL, they're allowed to copy it:

<http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/tabzilla/tabzilla.js>

<http://crypt-webgl.unigine.com/js/tabzilla.js>

------
nine_k
All I see is a slideshow of nicely rendered images. Yes, my browser is capable
of WebGL.

~~~
aroman
..did you run the demo? It actually generates those in WebGL not as still
frames but as real, dynamic scenes which are panned through.

In fact, I was utterly blown away by how smooth (absolutely lag free and very
fluid) yet detailed this demo was. Very impressive.

~~~
xkcdfanboy
I'm suspect about how there are no movement controls. It's all prescripted.
There aren't any physics either. Not impressive.

~~~
duaneb
I think this is quite impressive. As for the movement controls and physics,
both introduce complexity completely unnecessary for a tech demo.

...you do realize this isn't a game, right?

~~~
shadowmint
Nonsense.

There is nothing compelling about WebGL _except_ that it is interactive.

If I wanted a non-interactive scene that repeats, I could do it in anything
and upload it as a video on youtube.

Dynamic interactive 3d is the exciting thing _about_ webGL and it is the the
thing _missing_ from this demo, so I too, am disappoint.

------
bvdbijl
This works really well in the Chrome beta browser on my nexus 7

